# Controversial Interview with Tink Nathan



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

gee I read that thing up and down three times and for the life of me I couldn't find anything that would remotely resemble being controversial. did I miss something?


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

Jim, I think your gonna have to buy the book.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Hooked said:


> Jim, I think your gonna have to buy the book.


\

why? if the "teaser" is that lame why should I buy the book? If you want someone to buy something, the ad ought to show something that would entice the target audience to want more.

If SI wants me to buy the swimsuit issue they sure aren't going to put a soviet lady shotputter in coveralls on the front cover!


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Jim C said:


> \
> 
> why? if the "teaser" is that lame why should I buy the book? If you want someone to buy something, the ad ought to show something that would entice the target audience to want more.
> 
> If SI wants me to buy the swimsuit issue they sure aren't going to put a soviet lady shotputter in coveralls on the front cover!


I guess I'm missing something...do you want Tink on the cover in a swimsuit?  

I agree though Jim, it wasn't controversial. Even if the book does "name names", I have no reason to buy it. Just what we need, more one sided stories of people that we have never met, or never will meet. Just not enticing to me. I'll stick to my Peter Capstick books for stories of African hunting.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

bowsmith said:


> I guess I'm missing something...do you want Tink on the cover in a swimsuit?
> 
> I agree though Jim, it wasn't controversial. Even if the book does "name names", I have no reason to buy it. Just what we need, more one sided stories of people that we have never met, or never will meet. Just not enticing to me. I'll stick to my Peter Capstick books for stories of African hunting.



the first POSTER claimed that the INTERVIEW was controversial (his quote-
view this new controversial interview with Tink Nathan) not the book

I think we have a TRUTH IN ADVERTISING VIOLATION  :angry:


----------



## Greg A. Beel (Mar 15, 2005)

*Controversial*

I don't know. Tink fighting with Fred Bear sounds pretty controversial to me!


----------



## Big Time (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Jim C,
I think I agree with Greg, fightin with someone like Fred Bear sounds controversial.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Greg A. Beel said:


> I don't know. Tink fighting with Fred Bear sounds pretty controversial to me!


I am a trial attorney. that hardly rates a yawn

I was hoping for a quote like 

"only baboons pee down a tree" 

we get more controversy every day from TInk and his pack of hyenas that nip at his heels. heck Hammer's picture (since censored) of his lover's shorts was far more controversial than that entire interview-even when one let's one's imagination run loose


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

Jim, I was trying to be sarcastic. But there wasn't an appropriate smiley over there for it.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Hooked said:


> Jim, I was trying to be sarcastic. But there wasn't an appropriate smiley over there for it.


I think the first poster was being serious. Now If TInk and Fred were lets say "very special friends" now that would be controversial  a couple tough old opinionated guys getting into a fight YAWN


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

i wonder if we can ban the book and have a public burning lol. i read the interview and it was the same thing that we hear here all the time when he decides to grace us with his presence lol
rob k


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

mebbe I should just publish my PMs from Tink and Jerry and the rest of the Tink bashers. You want a controversy? Comon down...


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah Ox, I bet that is quite the controversy. But from reading the interview, I didn't see anything at all controversial. I myself like Tink, He's done so many things alot of people can only dream about. I hope when I get old I've done half the things he's been able to do in his lifetime. Michael


----------



## Big Time (Apr 3, 2005)

*Tink*

Love or hatem you have to agree he's done a lot for bowhunting. Personally, I always liked him too. He doesn't pull any punches and you know where he's coming from


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

Oxford said:


> mebbe I should just publish my PMs from Tink and Jerry and the rest of the Tink bashers. You want a controversy? Comon down...


hehehehe......

"""""If SI wants me to buy the swimsuit issue they sure aren't going to put a soviet lady shotputter in coveralls on the front cover"""""

no comment :shade:


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

bowhuntermaxx is the controversial part of this thread zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

Very interesting article.

Tink and Fred Bear disagreed about a "pod". Excuse my ignorance, but what is a pod?

Thanks.


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

Send Me That Shiz Ox I Wanna Read It!


----------



## powderfinger (Feb 24, 2005)

tacoben said:


> Very interesting article.
> 
> Tink and Fred Bear disagreed about a "pod". Excuse my ignorance, but what is a pod?
> 
> Thanks.


Poison arrow


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

explain to me why someone would use poison to kill something they were gonna eat?



we've got some darvin award winners in the making apparently....


----------



## BOW GUY (Feb 13, 2003)

Greg Beel
Founder: BowHunterMaxx

I thoroughly enjoyed my time spent interviewing world renowned bow hunter Tink Nathan. I found myself getting caught up in his stories rather than concentrating on the interview. Love him or hate him, agree or disagree, you know exactly where he stands on any issue and he has no problem sharing his views. He's extremely controversial, but I guess that is partially what has made him such a success in the archery and bow hunting industry. This interview is a very general overview of our entire conversation. I hope you enjoy it as much as I did.

What got you started in bow hunting?

I was a kid in Germany during WWII. My father was in the military and I was given a bow and some arrows. I used to practice shooting in the back yard and there was a small piper cub that used to fly over my house. One day I was practicing in 1949 and the small piper cub was flying over the house when I lifted my bow, took aim and let the arrow fly. The arrow stuck in the wing and not long afterword my home was being visited by MP's and his father. Needless to say, his father was not happy and took away his bow for a period of time.

Which animal was your first harvest?

My first animal taken was a gray squirrel when I was just a boy. The first big game animal I took was ten years later. I took 44 shots at deer before killing my first whitetail doe. Tink went on to mention a wide variety and large number of both traditional and compound bows he used as a youth and through-out his bow hunting history. Tink is in the process of looking for and buying bows of the same brand and style he had as a kid and in his bow hunting history. Anywhere from the type of bow, coloration and exact poundage for each bow he used. Tink is a very detailed person and has a very impressive collection!

If you could go on any hunt, what would it be?

I would have to say the animal of choice for me would be the Greater Southern Kudu if I only had one choice. They are known as the African white tail, only they are smarter than the white tail. I have shot Kudu from both "hide's" (African blind) and stalking techniques. My son and I began keeping track and we would average 137 Kudu stalks per kill. So, anyone going on a ten day hunt would probably want to hunt over a waterhole from a hide...My son killed a Kudu one time from just three yards away at only 14 years of age. The Kudu was asleep and my son was able to climb a termite mound to get a good shot from above the animal.



What projects are you currently working on?

I am in the process of buying a ranch in Texas. I am also currently writing a book called "African Bow hunter." This book is going to be a "Tell All" where I will name names and give details through-out my career. It's going to be very controversial. Tink went on to discuss some of the events and people that are going to be written about in this book. BowHunterMaxx is going to do an exclusive book review when it comes out so stay tuned. 

Tink, who has been the most influential person in your life?

As a youth it was Fred Bear. I spent time in his home on Christmas eve, December 24th 1964. As a kid, I wrote to him and was able to come and visit. Fred showed me through his plant and many of the machines that he used in the plant that operated 24 hours a day. He then showed me his home that he built and was made entirely of wood both inside and out. After that, Fred and I became very good friends through the years. We even became good enough friends where we could have disagreement's, even to the point of fighting and it wouldn't effect our relationship. One such instance was the issue of the "pod." Fred later told me that was one of his biggest disappointments in life. 

What advice would you give to today's youth or someone just starting their bow hunting career?

As a youth, you should find a mentor that hunts or shoots a bow that is older than you. I was very fortunate and had many mentors. Some of them even loaned me bows to use while hunting. My mentors taught me the basics such as keeping sharp broadheads, getting close to the big game, etc... One of my mentors even took me to the local dump to work on improving my aim by shooting at rats. I killed allot of rats. Mentors would be the best advise I would give to someone starting off bow hunting.

What do you attribute your bow hunting and archery success to?

PERSEVERANCE! Remember the 10 years and 44 shots before killing my first big game animal. Starting off my deer lure business with "Tinks 69" buck lure was a test of perseverance. All the negative things that were said about it. But I persevered. In marriage you have to persevere for it to work and that is what I have done. I attribute my success to perseverance.



Final question Tink. If you could ask God for one thing, what would it be?

I would ask God for perpetual world peace or a cure for cancer. I would also ask him for peace in the Middle East


----------



## Shootin Str8 (May 22, 2002)

Who cares....lets get to the important stuff......where are Hammer's lover's shorts?


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Shootin Str8 said:


> Who cares....lets get to the important stuff......where are Hammer's lover's shorts?


Not that there is anything wrong with that :secret:


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

I first meet Tink in 1969 as a new archer at Cub run archers in Manassas Va. Tink is either loved or not loved by many. He does have strong feeling on this sport of ours. I can think back and in those days he was a big van of heavy weight bows. I on the other side of the coin in that I felt with a good sharp BH you could be better served with a bow you could control and accuracy of shot placement. Lots of guys would go round and round on the subject. They came the compound and lots of pro's and con's of making the move to a compound. But I have to say that Tink has done a lot of good projects over the years to support the hunting archer, from being on the first bunch of archers that were putting together state education aids for archery in the 70's to his becoming the company to beat on lure mfg and the use of deer lure in hunting. So I for one say thanks Tink for what you have done for archery.


----------



## fatboy111 (Mar 5, 2003)

Tink is knowledable. Not sure I will read his book, but I do appreciate his opinions...everybody has one and I think Tink's opinions are based on his experiences. I have spoken with him numerous times and have found him to be quite interesting. He has done alot for this sport.


----------



## Free Speech DB (Sep 26, 2003)

EFArchery said:


> Greg Beel
> Founder: BowHunterMaxx
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed my time spent interviewing world renowned bow hunter Tink Nathan. I found myself getting caught up in his stories rather than concentrating on the interview. Love him or hate him, agree or disagree, you know exactly where he stands on any issue and he has no problem sharing his views. He's extremely controversial, but I guess that is partially what has made him such a success in the archery and bow hunting industry. This interview is a very general overview of our entire conversation. I hope you enjoy it as much as I did.
> ...



Tink gets to ask God for ONE thing and he asks for three... go figure..  

And the third one should have already been covered by the first one.. so maybe he just asked for two things and didnt realize it. His intentions were good....


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

fatboy111 said:


> I have spoken with him numerous times and have found him to be quite interesting.



Yes, interesting he is.

Jon


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

*Yep, Tink is a colorful character to be sure.....*

With all his world-wide and African hunts and exploits, does anyone know how Tink made all the big $$$ to do this? Was it from the profits from the sale of his deer-lure business? Was he successful in some other business venture? Inherited family money?? With plenty of time and money, I believe any serious bowhunter could accomplish the same things......

As we evaluate bowhunters (or any hunters, for that matter) who have shot many trophy animals, I think it is important to look at the circumstances under which most of their animals were killed.....

Were they all guided hunts on private reserves/ranches/farms with numerous trophy animals? Were their stands set-up for them? Scouting already done prior to their arrival? Many of todays well-known "legends in their own mind" do NOTHING THEMSELVES except make the shot......and even then, it may be the 4th or 5th shot before they actually put an animal on the ground....many hunting video's of the "big-names" only show the kill-shot.....not the earlier miss's.....or we see the arrow clearly MISS the animal entirely, and then the next scene shows our happy hunter field-dressing his kill.... :thumbs_do 

At the opposite end of the scale we have the virtually unknown guys who do it all themselves......get permission to hunt private land or hunt public land.....scout year-'round.....buy their own and set-up multiple stand-sites.....and still kill P&Y animals every year......these guys are truly the great, unsung hero's as far as I'm concerned.......


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Thanks Texas Guy*

Actually I didn't inherit much. My folks only died recently. I went to Africa when I was 24 and made enough $$$ to pay my own way for a 30 Day Elephant & Cape Buffalo Safari Safari in Mozambique East Africa.


No body gave me anything but a hard time and I managed to take my kids with me every year one at a time so they could hunt Africa when It was cheap.

Watch the DVD and see for yourself


I hunted elephant and Buffalo in The Selous in Tanzania as wild as Africa gets We had people killed on our safari, poaches, plane crashes real live Adventure.

Thanks TINK


----------



## the natural (Oct 21, 2005)

TexasGuy said:


> With all his world-wide and African hunts and exploits, does anyone know how Tink made all the big $$$ to do this? Was it from the profits from the sale of his deer-lure business? Was he successful in some other business venture? Inherited family money?? With plenty of time and money, I believe any serious bowhunter could accomplish the same things......
> 
> As we evaluate bowhunters (or any hunters, for that matter) who have shot many trophy animals, I think it is important to look at the circumstances under which most of their animals were killed.....
> 
> ...


that is an awesome post and that is exactly how i feel about these so called pros today. what amazes me is that usually everyone from texas is so into ranches and fences.


----------



## steve-o (Nov 29, 2005)

the natural said:


> that is an awesome post and that is exactly how i feel about these so called pros today. what amazes me is that usually everyone from texas is so into ranches and fences.


Well there isn't much public land you can hunt on freely without being drawn, so you have to pay high dollar to the landowner to go kill your animal. Most ranches have border fences, some have high fences.
Come on down to tejas and you'll see what the hype is or isn't.

Now for Tink, 
I was told a long time ago to pay attention to your elders and to show respect. What Tink has done deserves more than just respect.
People should revere someone like Tink, or Fred Bear, or Ted Nugent for what they have done for the sport of archery or even for standing up for your right to hunt.
So everyone is entitled to an opinion, that's great, but there are people out there that would love to put an end to the sport of hunting either rifle or archery, so we should support good people like Tink, Ted, Bill Jordan, etc... in what they have done and still do to support our sport of hunting.
So Tink, hopefully one day I'll get to meet ya, but till then, keep on keeping on partner.
Steve-o


----------



## the natural (Oct 21, 2005)

*finally*

thanks for the explanation on texas but no thanks for the invite but it sounds like one to many prisons for me.


----------



## steve-o (Nov 29, 2005)

Yep and we all ride horses and have our own oil wells too:wink: , not everything is true that you hear about in Texas. Yes there are High fenced ranches but if you took all those ranches together it wouldn't be but a decimal point on the land that is not high fenced. Over 800 miles across is a lot of acres in between, we may have a total of high fenced ranches to add up to the size of Rhode Island (or the size of Houston).
Come on down, take a tour, heck even go to some of these "prisons" like the 40,000 acre high fenced ranch called the Y.O., 40k acreas is a lot of squaremiles. 
I do agree that a 200 acre ranch that is High fenced is leading to trouble if you don't do some serious game management.
Come on down sometime.


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

Jim C said:


> I am a trial attorney. that hardly rates a yawn
> 
> I was hoping for a quote like
> 
> ...



JimC, you just won't let that "visual" die will you?????


----------



## Bo Hunter (Apr 15, 2003)

Why on earth was this bumped from April 2005? Seriously?


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*post 29 BO HUNTER NW*

BO Hunter


Sir Engineer:


SOME TEXAS GUY RAISED A LOT OF QUESTIONS ABOUT ME


I DIDN'T SEE THE POST TILL A DAY OR TWO AGO 

I LOST TRACK WHEN IT WAS PUT IN THE MFGRs SECTION

KEY BOARD STUCK AGAIN sorry


SO I FELT I HAD BEST RESPOND- as I never run from fight. You know that right?

Anyway Frankly I had forgotten about the interview till somebody called my attention it it.



So I responded.


Hope this helps.

There was a period of several months(Katrina) when I had to beg for access at the Country Library to the net since I was not a landowner of the country.

Tink


----------

